# Your chocolate havanese, puppy and all grown-pic



## Ramona (Aug 15, 2015)

I want to see the progression in color in your chocolate havanese, from 8 weeks and grown up


----------



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Ramona, here's a photo of Izzy when she was a little puppy around 10 weeks old. She was a gorgeous dark chocolate. And there's a photo taken a few weeks ago at 11 months old! She's still a gorgeous little puppy but has lightened up a bit all over with some lovely red and blond highlights on her whiskers and on her tail. I see a bit of gray hairs poking through so I'm curious to see what she'll be like in a year's time. 

Would love to see the change in your dog and in others.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Awww, Ramona is so cute both as a little puppy and now. I like the length of her hair now. It's so cute on her!


----------



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks! btw that's Izzy.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Izzy is beautiful! Her haircut reminds me of The Beatles in that picture - so so cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I recently saw puppy pix of a lovely VERY dark chocolate bitch. As an 8 week old puppy, she was SO dark, she could have been mistaken for black, except for her nose and eye rim color.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's the Truffles :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

gateau said:


> Thanks! btw that's Izzy.


Oops, :surprise: yep I looked quickly. Sorry.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Truffles is so cute. I'm still amazed at the color changes on these dogs. It's so fun. Heather, I think Truffles looks beautiful in both coat colors. I don't know which I prefer.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Laurmann2000 said:


> Truffles is so cute. I'm still amazed at the color changes on these dogs. It's so fun. Heather, I think Truffles looks beautiful in both coat colors. I don't know which I prefer.


I never chose Truffles because of her color. It was a surprise to all that her color changed so much. I like the two tone effect. :wink2:


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Baci as a wee babe and (can't figure out how to make 2 pictures appear in one post)


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Baci now at nearly 8 months


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

What beautiful doggies! All of them. One's cuter than the next! :smile2:


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Baci looks a lot like Sheldon! He stayed dark brown the first two years, but this year (age 2 1/2) his coat seems to be silvering a little.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Wow, from your avatar picture Sheldon looks like Baci's brother!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I thought so too! I don't suppose you got him in Minnesota....

Here is a more recent photo. I keep him in a puppy clip.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

No, he's a Georgia dog, born & bred. But his mother *is* from the Midwest. I forget where. I'll have to look back and see if his papers say.

What a cute picture of Sheldon. I like his puppy cut.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Love Baci's haircut! How old was Baci when he had his first full haircut. Rudy is almost 7 months and has only had a sani trim. I noticed the last couple of weeks he s getting a lot of mats. I comb and brush once or twic a day now and about an hour later I notice he has another mat. He never matted before this.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

He also had his bangs trimmed once.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Sheldon is really cute! How old was he when he got his first full haircut?


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is a current picture of Rudy


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Rudy is adorable!

Baci had his first full haircut a week after Thanksgiving. He was 7 months old. I was going to wait till he started to drop coat, but he got horribly dirty at the beach while we were on vacation and the groomer told me it took two full baths to get him completely clean! No wonder I couldn't comb him out!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I think Sheldon was 10 months the first time I had him groomed. I don't regret it. I think I'm in the minority here, but I prefer the look of a puppy cut to the natural shag!

I'm curious if the silvering of Sheldon's brown coloring will continue. His head is still dark brown but his back has just a bit of a silver sheen to the brown now. I'll love him, whatever color he turns into!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lisa T. said:


> Here is a current picture of Rudy


Rudy is just adorable!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

DebW said:


> I think Sheldon was 10 months the first time I had him groomed. I don't regret it. I think I'm in the minority here, but I prefer the look of a puppy cut to the natural shag!
> 
> I'm curious if the silvering of Sheldon's brown coloring will continue. His head is still dark brown but his back has just a bit of a silver sheen to the brown now. I'll love him, whatever color he turns into!


Truffles head stayed chocolate, but her body is lighter. Kind of like salt and pepper or salt and chocolate! :biggrin1:


----------

